# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Anybody used Aldi (Taurus) circular saw?

## curiousbee

Hi all. Aldi was selling this circular saw (Taurus brand) recently and I got one. My use is really very few and occassional and so I thought, how bad can it be? Also picked up there pack of 3 spare blades. 
Last weekend opened it up to try and cut a piece of timber/shelf more for testing the machine. It looked fine when I started. I wanted to try with a different blade with more teeth for a finer cut and changed the blade. Once changed, the thing wont cut any more. As it touches the timber, the blade stops.  
As far as I can make out, the lock nut is not tightening enough and hence the blade is loose. the minimal resistance from the timber is stopping it. I wondered whether the blade is bad/uneven and causing problem, so I changed back to the original blade. Now I cant cut with that either. 
Am I making any mistake or are the aldi circular saws are problematic?

----------


## Bedford

Is there a bush on the shaft that centers the blade? 
If so, is it centered properly as this could be stopping the nut clamping tight.

----------


## curiousbee

> Is there a bush on the shaft that centers the blade? 
> If so, is it centered properly as this could be stopping the nut clamping tight.

  No bush. I was thinking of putting in a bush and trying as last resort. May be I will try it this evening.

----------


## Bloss

Aldi gear is mostly great quality (for the price). Almost certainly you have not mounted the blade correctly. I haven't looked at this one, but it sounds like the blade is not sitting correctly over a flange or you might have reversed the washer under blade bolt - or both. Look carefully at the instruction sheet and make sure the blade is fitted exactly as it should be. It is unlikely to have a separate bush - but the centre hole is usually positioned by a flange on the motor side and then simply a heavy friction washer (sometimes also with a flange) under the bolt on the outside of the blade. Also ensure the teeth are facing the correct way for direction of rotation - they will be facing up at the front ie: when you look at the blade from the side it is fitted the rotation is anticlockwise.

----------


## curiousbee

> Aldi gear is mostly great quality (for the price). Almost certainly you have not mounted the blade correctly. I haven't looked at this one, but it sounds like the blade is not sitting correctly over a flange or you might have reversed the washer under blade bolt - or both. Look carefully at the instruction sheet and make sure the blade is fitted exactly as it should be. It is unlikely to have a separate bush - but the centre hole is usually positioned by a flange on the motor side and then simply a heavy friction washer (sometimes also with a flange) under the bolt on the outside of the blade. Also ensure the teeth are facing the correct way for direction of rotation - they will be facing up at the front ie: when you look at the blade from the side it is fitted the rotation is anticlockwise.

  Better late than never. Took a long time to respond as I didnt get time to get into my shed for a long time. 
You were right. I had turned the washer. Interestingly, it worked with the reversed washer for the original blade but not the new ones. On closer look I realise that the new set of blades are slightly thinner than the original and hence in the reversed position (where groove is not cut on the washer to sit on the flange) not getting the friction as a gap remains. 
Anyway, the problem is solved. Thanks mate.

----------


## Bloss

Good result!  :2thumbsup:

----------

